
81% of US residents planning a vacation say they will travel by car - sharkweek
https://www.reviews.com/insurance/car/2020-travel-trends-81-of-us-residents-planning-a-vacation-say-they-will-travel-by-car/
======
towndrunk
The airlines have always treated people like shit. Long delays, long lines,
tight seating, crap food etc. I assume this with the addition of covid people
have had enough. It just isn't worth it especially for shorter trips.

